# Winter Photography



## Strathmore (May 7, 2008)

Well seeing as the really cold stuff is forecast for the end of this week thought it would be a good chance to get some good winter shots. I'm really quite inexperienced at photography but want to know more. Took this one a couple of days ago. I like it but what could be done to improve this type of shot???

Cheers
Stephen


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Strathmore said:


> Well seeing as the really cold stuff is forecast for the end of this week thought it would be a good chance to get some good winter shots. I'm really quite inexperienced at photography but want to know more. Took this one a couple of days ago. I like it but what could be done to improve this type of shot???
> 
> Cheers
> Stephen


IMO all good pictures have a point of interest, a focal point if you like. Always ask yourself what can make a picture even better. In the picture above the eye is drawn to that large ball of light. Not what you'd intended I guess? What you were trying to convey was the frost on the branches which again lacks detail. Getting closer so that you can show the frost crystals would have been much more interesting to look at as it's those kind of details which we often overlook as we go about our business. Shooting against the sun can be very tricky for the begginer so get the sun behind you and you will get better colours and highlights.

To sum up,
Get closer
Sun coming over your shoulder works better
Find a focal point of interest
Always think about what you want to convey to the viewer.
Practice makes perfect:thumb:


----------



## Strathmore (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for that will take all that on board.


----------



## Jollyrodger (Aug 29, 2009)

Seeing as there is a thread for winter photography..here's a couple of mine.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

@spitfire. Agree with what you say, unless into-the-sun is the intention. Personally I like shots like that.

The OP's pic shows one other problem of shooting into the sun; lens flare (just left of centre at the bottom) although he gets away with it in that shot.

@JollyRodger - cracking shots those :thumb: The gf said "Awww, that's lovely. Where's it taken" when she saw the second one.

If I were you, I'd approach a greetings card manufacturer as both of those - especially the second one - would be ideal for Xmas cards :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Here's 3 of mine, taken last winter (Feb this year) - yes, I know, lens flare in the first two


----------



## Jollyrodger (Aug 29, 2009)

parish said:


> @spitfire. Agree with what you say, unless into-the-sun is the intention. Personally I like shots like that.
> 
> The OP's pic shows one other problem of shooting into the sun; lens flare (just left of centre at the bottom) although he gets away with it in that shot.
> 
> ...


Thanks Parish.
They were taken on Mar Lodge Estate on Royal Deeside. 
The one with the deer was an unbelievable fluke. As I was leaving the estate that deer ran out in front of me into the bushes. I decided to reverse to see if I could still see it. I switched off the motor and I couldn't believe it when it popped its head up to have a look at me. I managed to get two shots then the battery in my camera died on me.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

someone mentioned cold? (kitchen window thermometer)










Camera batteries do not like cold. Keep the second one in a pocket near to you and swap when you need to.

Nice deer shot!

Bret


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

parish said:


> @spitfire. *Agree with what you say, unless into-the-sun is the intention. Personally I like shots like that.*
> 
> The OP's pic shows one other problem of shooting into the sun; lens flare (just left of centre at the bottom) although he gets away with it in that shot.


Good point. All rules can be broken now and again. :thumb:


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

Jollyrodger said:


> Seeing as there is a thread for winter photography..here's a couple of mine.


love these pix all they needs is my lil huskey pup running in them lol

top pix guys all of them:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Tiz cold in Troon...
Trying to keep the hands warm:thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

bretti_kivi said:


> someone mentioned cold? (kitchen window thermometer)


Brrrr :doublesho

Mind you, I bet that's still considered sun-bathing weather in Finland


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

it did hit -24 at one point last night....

The thermometer is too close to the window and therefore registers around 3 degrees too high when it gets seriously chilly.

but it means the ice track will be ready early. yay!

Bret


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

It's quite sunny here, no snow or frost about


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

A couple from this afternoon's wander....


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

A couple from me....








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3581/3297236938_b726c72daf.jpg








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3436/3250266719_af68effe45.jpg








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3605/3303484432_2e72fdbeed.jpg


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

really like the top one of those 

Bret


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

bretti_kivi said:


> A couple from this afternoon's wander....


i see links when i quote this but dont see anything on the forum


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Some crackers there guys! Really need to go and get some of my own but...soooo cold.....haha!


----------



## Strathmore (May 7, 2008)

Now these are more what I had in mind, I'm off out with the camera in the morning to see if I can get something like that



bretti_kivi said:


> A couple from this afternoon's wander....


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

it was only around -15 when I went out for those....warmest it had been all week. Now it's snowing again at -8. At least the train will be on time.

Bret


----------



## farz020589 (Oct 3, 2008)

here are a few of mine taken this weekend im just a beginer so nothing spectacular, but i am really getting into photography.

what you think


----------



## farz020589 (Oct 3, 2008)

NickTB said:


> A couple from me....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


top shots there really like them


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Some of my pics from Sunday


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

nice set.

Bret


----------



## alankharrison (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

some more from 11 or so, this morning (note the position of the sun!). I got a white beard and jacket from breathing on them!

These are all with my christmas present, a Tamron 10-24. Note what the lens does to the straight lines in the last shot!

I'm reasonably happy, I think I left SR on (fool!) which should explain the softness. I hope so, anyway. And I really, really need some ND Grads now 





































Bret


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

It was only after looking at them for a minute or two I realised that was the sea or lake:lol:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice pics! Hard to beleive thats a lake!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

One more


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

yep, we created a rink on another one today (shifting a hell of a lot of snow, as it was around 40cm deep) and the ice there is 23cm thick.

Bret


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Strathmore (May 7, 2008)

was out this morning took this one but seeing as the temp gauge in the car was reading -16!!!!! I didnt hang about to take any more.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Now that is a framer Strathmore. Nice shot


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Now that conveys the story much better:thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice shot.

Bret


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Here is one I took at the start of the year, it's my
orange sportspack (which I have since sold to wee
green mini''s brother-in-law:thumb original first and
then a few tweeks to finnish with a good christmas card


----------

